# Verkaufe Samsung DDR2 2 x 2GB Arbeitsspeicher



## Thomasxd1 (7. Juni 2012)

Genaue Daten:
Marke: Samsung
2 x 2GB
DDR2
PC2 6400
Cl 6-6-6-12
800 MHz

Funktioniert noch Tip Top!

Für 25€ verkauft ich die 2 Riegel.
Versand übernehme ich.
Ohne original Verpackung. Verschicke aber in einer Luftpolster-Versandtasche und die Riegel dann noch mal extra in Luftpolsterfolie umgewickelt.

Wenn jemand Interesse oder Fragen hat, bitte an diese E-Mail Adresse schreiben: Thomas.hansen13@googlemail.com


----------

